# Adjusting stilts



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hey guys got some stilts and getting used to them but as I have a bad left knee it seems to be twisting and bowing and fair bit and putting alot of strain I was wondering of anyones had this issue and would adjusting the knee bar left or right abit would help oh and what are the 2 things u can put in base Hotmud to make it set quicker and the other to last longer cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddy (Aug 14, 2016)

Hey Sweendog I got dodgy knee too. Took a lot of trial and adjusting to get set up fairly comfortably, sideways pressure on the knee was / is biggest problem. One thing I find helps me is the way I position my feet when I strap in. I have the foot plate crooked, toe (of the stilt) pointing out as much as I can, not straight forward. Everyone different I guess but might be worth a try. 
These also helped https://www.plasteringsupplies.com....tilts-leg-band-comfort-strap-new-product.html stops them flopping around without cutting off the circulation


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Cheers Freddy and yes I ordered them earlier this week I thought they would help with the problem a bit so u point the toe out is that by turning the strap on the knee inwards and also is there only one point you can adjust or 2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freddy (Aug 14, 2016)

Sorry mate been a busy week and I didn't check back. The pointing the toes out thing is not an actual adjustment on the stilts. It's just something I do each time I strap feet in. Just one extra thing to try AFTER the stilts are adjusted properly if you still getting knee pain. 
i played around with turning the pole that carries the knee strap but it didn't seem to matter much after fitting those padded straps. Hope you get them working for you :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have to put in a knee brace and I don't adjust my stilts anymore I have one set 8 foot ceilings and another set for 10 foot any higher I will set up stages


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> I have to put in a knee brace and I don't adjust my stilts anymore I have one set 8 foot ceilings and another set for 10 foot any higher I will set up stages


That is smart mang I've only got the 18"to 32" I have been thinking of grabbing the dura's 44" for 10' and I will keep them set . Funny a buddy I work with just suggested I keep one stilt fully compresed and one fully extended that way I only adjust one.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

So u put a knee brace on while wearing stilts do they fit alright together what kind of brace hinged or the soft ones icerock


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

No hinge on the brace just velcro straps on top and bottom. Just helps from pulling me apart from the extra weight from the stilts


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Also notice by wearing them my legs get so tired when I take My Stilts off


----------

